# Are Some Nations Really Sh*tholes?



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Interesting to see responses of yes or no.
More interesting to know Why they are so.




































Mud cakes in Haiti (literally made from mud) Once the wealthiest land in the West, Now the poorest, after blacks killed every white man, woman and child in the early 1800s.









Well intentioned but foolish whites help Haitians to catch Rain water in their rain forest. 
Death by water bourne disease is common. Not going potty near a water source is not a difficult concept...









War On Whites is practiced in South Africa. Now a 3rd world nation after handing over rule to Marxist ANC









Soth Africa, now under black rule, must import food for the 1st time in 300 years. 
Cape Town is due to run Out of water in 90 days.









Dead bodies in rivers in India is very common. Often bathers are in the same vicinity.

But we need to bring more of them here, for some unknown reason. Maybe, to help virtue signalers feel good?


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

African Leader Admits Trump Is Right
Breitbart:

Ugandan president Yoweri Museveni backed President Donald Trump's alleged comments about "****hole countries," praising him for talking about "Africans' weaknesses frankly."

"I love Trump because he speaks to Africans frankly," Museveni said during a meeting of the East African Legislative Assembly (EALA). "I don't know if he was misquoted or whatever. He talks about Africans' weaknesses frankly."

In a later tweet, Museveni reiterated his message, arguing that "Africans need to solve their problems."

"Donald Trump speaks to Africa frankly. Africans need to solve their problems," he wrote. "You can't survive if you are weak. It is the Africans' fault that they are weak."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think Africa and most everything south of us are crap hole countries. If they were not people wouldn't leave them. We all have different standards. Myself, I consider Russia, China, both Koreas, France, Germany, England and a few others crap hole countries I would try escape. I consider most of the world crap hole, and the liberals are getting us close to crap hole.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I have been to France,Germany and England. I wouldn't consider them craphole countries. Their standard of living is equal to ours.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Name one African country that in recent times has been better off under black rule than white .......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> I have been to France,Germany and England. I wouldn't consider them craphole countries. Their standard of living is equal to ours.


For me they would be crap holes. If your a socialite I guess they would be ok. Give the Muslims time and they will be third world countries. Their time is up.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> I think Africa and most everything south of us are crap hole countries. If they were not people wouldn't leave them. We all have different standards. Myself, I consider Russia, China, both Koreas, France, Germany, England and a few others crap hole countries I would try escape. I consider most of the world crap hole, and the liberals are getting us close to crap hole.


Usually You make sense, but youve jumped the shark and posted somethingg really dumb.

France, Germany and England are 1st world, 1st rate nations by any measure and beat the USA in Quality of Life. 
Education, Work, Payscale, Food & Cuisine, Culture, Crime, Security, Healthcare etc. Not for socialites but average citizens.



> *Switzerland *retained the No. 1 spot on the Best Countries 2018 list, buoyed by its "reputation for citizenship and being open for business," Drew said. *Canada* also stays at No. 2, boosted by the "best quality of life, driven by high ratings for education, health care and public safety."
> *Germany* took the No. 3 spot from Britain, which fell to fourth -- *followed by Japan, Sweden, Australia, the United States*, France and the *Netherlands*.
> The poll surveyed global citizens from four regions on perceptions of 80 countries involving 75 metrics.


https://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-News ... 516732554/

USA Measured 8th in Quality of Life just this week, we are slipping and have slipped. 
The USA is more Diverse (cursed) with 3rd world low iq immigrants from Africa, Haiti and South America, than those 3 nations you mentioned.
Russia is on an upswing, though the climate isnt ideal.
The one thing all of these nations ahead of us have in common is a White European Demographic.
No fan of muslims, but blacks will destroy your nation long before muslims. Blacks muslims from Somalia are probably the worst of both and Minneapolis, Columbus, and Maine are/ is importing them like crazy. 
Our inner cities are like war zones and absolute Crapholes. Theres a common them to all of them.

China being communist is in a league all of its own, but nowhere nearly as bad as Africa or Haiti.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That depends on how you define quality of life. Paris with all their crazy Muslims? Hunting only for the wealthy? How much public land where a man can walk without hassle? 
I have reviewed their wetland quality. Near destroyed. That in a presentation from their own biologists.
Reproductive rate .6 per couple. Muslim reproductive rate seven per couple.
Churches owned by the state and no members. Some rented out as night clubs.
Crap hole countries in my book. Watch their standard of living as it slides away.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> That depends on how you define quality of life. Paris with all their crazy Muslims? Hunting only for the wealthy? How much public land where a man can walk without hassle?
> I have reviewed their wetland quality. Near destroyed. That in a presentation from their own biologists.
> Reproductive rate .6 per couple. Muslim reproductive rate seven per couple.
> Churches owned by the state and no members. Some rented out as night clubs.
> Crap hole countries in my book. Watch their standard of living as it slides away.


Every point you made applies to the USA, only moreso. USA only 60% white today. More diverse that Europe.

What of Dearborn Michigan and Its muslims? What of Minneapolis and its Somali Muslims? Columbus, Ohio? 
Riots at Mall recently. What of every inner city in America that isnt safe for anyone?
What of the Black Panthers and Muslim prison and black inmates?

Hunting only for wealthy? Ridiculous and FALSE statement. Most of the hunters live in rural areas and are anything but. In Germany, its usually done on a lease, one need not be wealthy, just serious as it takes a commitment-training, education to become licensed-understand ecology, biology, wildlife mgt etc

Netherlands has great wetlands, as does Germany- France is spotty but offers opportunities.
Low Reproductive rate is due to Feminism and Western Morality, NOT other reasons. Whites generally are responsible, Muslims breed off of welfare given to the BY whites. Same with Blacks in America.

Churches have plenty of members, depending on the district. Declining attendance in USA as well though, Post Vatican 2
Churches here are being turned into bars and nightclubs in many Midwestern Cities, Ive been to some.

Public land is overrated-too many idiots. I prefer private land personally. I belong to a gun club. Had enough of public shooting ranges and Bubbas.

What of PAID College for European residents in All of the nations listed that u cite as crapholes?
What of careers generally being 2nd to family and social life?
What of Paid Vacation 8 weeks? Mandatory but In some cases, an entire Summer
What of lack of Fast food in Europe but better more wholesome food?
National Paid And Free Health care VS Expensive Obamacare in USA?
Retirees have pensions vs 401Ks
Crime is MUCH Lowers in All of Europe vs USA.
Many wealthy Americans have renounced citizenship or maintain residence in Europe. 
Trump referenced that much of America is now 3rd world- Our Infrastructure if failing, education poor, etc THIS was said IN Comparison TO Europe! Where he travels and his wife is from.

Parts of France have incredible duck hunting. You are very misled.














South of France


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> What of Dearborn Michigan and Its muslims? What of Minneapolis and its Somali Muslims?
> Riots at Mall recently. What of every inner city in America that isnt safe for anyone?


  American crap holes.



> In Germany, its usually done on a lease


 like I said.



> Netherlands has great wetlands, as does Germany-


 Norway yes, Sweden yes, Germany no.



> Churches have plenty of members,


 Not what the tour guide tells Americans.



> Public land is overrated-too many idiots. I prefer private land personally. I belong to a gun club. Had enough of public shooting ranges and Bubbas.


 So you hunt like a European. Many of us depend on public land.



> Crime is MUCH Lowers in All of Europe vs USA.


 Goes to show you can't believe everything you hear on CNN. When you moving to Europe?


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> > What of Dearborn Michigan and Its muslims? What of Minneapolis and its Somali Muslims?
> > Riots at Mall recently. What of every inner city in America that isnt safe for anyone?
> 
> 
> ...


A BS statement. Smells like 'American exceptionalism'
One dare states the truth with facts, and its Move....If our dollar wasnt inflated to HELL and had some value, Id love to. 
But wars, subsidies for black baby mamas and the like, dont leave a whole lot left, does it.

More in Europe are considered Middle Class by far, than in the USA.


> Among the countries examined, the *Middle-class* share in Western Europe ranged from 64% in Spain to 80% in Denmark and Norway. By comparison, the U.S. Lagged behind, with a middle-class share of 59% in 2010.












Fact...The USA leads the world in NOTHING today Except Incarceration Rates per capita, and Money Spent on War.

You and your generation of worthless Boomers have bankrupted the most prosperous nation and worked to destroy it, with diversity, feminism, needless wars for Neo CON interests, Gay rights and cultural marxism.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

How many people admire a country where an old man beaten and robbed in his farm house after the third time defends himself and now after 15 years still sits in prison? How many people admire a country that would pay the legal fees of these criminals to sue the old man and take his farm? To me these are crap hole countries that you Europe lovers can keep. I'll stick with the old red, white, and blue. Our last extreme liberal went to suck the Canadian tit.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> How many people admire a country where an old man beaten and robbed in his farm house after the third time defends himself and now after 15 years still sits in prison? How many people admire a country that would pay the legal fees of these criminals to sue the old man and take his farm? To me these are crap hole countries that you Europe lovers can keep. I'll stick with the old red, white, and blue. Our last extreme liberal went to suck the Canadian tit.


As if the USA doesnt have trials for those that defend themselves and yet are charged with murder, manslaughter?
Are you actually serious???
George Zimmerman- Hello!! And others every year. The NRA lobbies for such occurrences of self defense/homicide charges- Murder insurance they call it. 
https://www.denverpost.com/2017/10/19/n ... insurance/
Case:
https://www.nraila.org/articles/2014011 ... e-shooting

Why would I not love the lands from which my ancestors came and originated?
Why would I not wish to take what I like from those nations and determine if the good aspects can help us?
Hungary, Poland and Czech Republic are also great nations and are doing marvelous things repelling Political Correctness, Muslims and Immigration. Guess Im a Europe lover for thinking that or wishing to implement their policies. Rolls eye.

Facts aent liberal or conservative. They just Are...
You were just foolish enough to compare Africa and Haiti- Real Crapholes. TO 1st World Nations.

Germanys autobahn is a thing of beauty. Londons rail system is the gold standard for rail, European Beer is the finest in the world.
TO point this out is anti american? Really dude?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sure there are good aspects, but I wouldn't want to live there. I can see where some indoor girly boy would love Europe, but not a guy with a slim wallet that likes to sling lead. Incorporate the good things makes perfect sense, but I would feel like I lost freedom in Europe. I feel like I loose some freedom when I cross the Red River into Minnesota. It gets worse the further east I go. I have been in 49 states and could live in about 20.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> Sure there are good aspects, but I wouldn't want to live there. I can see where some indoor girly boy would love Europe, but not a guy with a slim wallet that likes to sling lead. Incorporate the good things makes perfect sense, but I would feel like I lost freedom in Europe. I feel like I loose some freedom when I cross the Red River into Minnesota. It gets worse the further east I go. I have been in 49 states and could live in about 20.


This post speaks volumes. I could live anywhere in America and feel at home. 
Same goes with lands of my forefathers- Ireland, Germany, Italy. All incredible places.

Indoor girly boy....I dont even know what that is. Germany kills ore pheasants than Nebraska or Kansas and as many boar as Texas. The villagers love it, help slaughter and feast, drink beer and have merry times. 
Great fighters come from Eastern Europe. They are anything but girlie. 
You seem like a confused or misinformed individual, Mr Plainsman.



> *Record Number Of Americans Are Renouncing Their Citizenship, And It's Not Because Of Trump*
> by Stacey Leasca
> 
> In 2016, a record number of American citizens living abroad decided to renounce their citizenship with the United States. In total, 5,411 people, accounting for a 26 percent year over year increase, decided to no longer be American citizens. The mass exodus picked up steam in the fourth quarter of 2016, just after Donald Trump was elected president. Among those who renounced their citizenship is Boris Johnson, the U.K. politician and former mayor of London.
> ...


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

To be clear...Middle Class England









Middle Class- Rural- Germany/Austria









Middle Class Netherlands









Middle Class Haiti









Might need your glasses before rendering an opinion, Mr Plainsman


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No doubt Haiti is terrible, but were past that and comparing Europe to the United States. I have no doubt you like Europe. We have different values hence different views on Europe. I don't like socialism and most of Europe is socialist. All those vacations and health care some poor working stiff is paying more than his share for some lazy guy or gal, or family. How much does hunting cost? Excluding Switzerland can you take your gun home? Can you use a rifle? Do you have areas where you can go walk ten thousand acres without getting permission? Can you carry a handgun concealed? What animals can you shoot without paying? So Mr. Kincade you can keep Europe, I'll take good old US of A. I do think you picked above middle class for your pictures.

I'm just not into pony tails, hair buns, and wearing sarongs. Not my lifestyle.

I may be French, Scotch, Norwegian, and Swede, but I am proud to be an American. An American with an X *and* a Y chromosome.

Maybe you don't understand that I prefer to pay my own health care, pay for my own house, hunt free and walk free, and hold my head up, rather than the European system. I'll take a little less nose in the air culture for a little more freedom and self respect.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I feel like I loose some freedom when I cross the Red River into Minnesota.


Plainsman..... I live across the red... and you are correct. :beer: The tax man among our trespass laws and stuff are totally different than the west side of the red river valley. Plus population density sucks. I was in Northern WI over the weekend having a grand old time. From SE Mn I traveled thru WI on the way up to N. WI. Not much traffic, nice relaxing drive, good views, etc. On the way home decided to go the MN route to possible stop in and see a few friends (they had prior engagements so I couldn't pop in)....... Hated the drive, congestion, idiot drivers on the interstate, etc. Like I tell a lot of people.... Welcome to the USSR of MN where we have more people than common sense. :lol:

I have never travelled Europe (yet).... but want to get over there for the history. But I agree with Plainsman about would rather live in USA. The freedoms you can have with hunting and fishing is amazing. Yes people do hunt and fish in Europe but it isn't like in the USA where you can grab your fishing rod (in my area) and walk hundreds of miles of trout stream with out having to gain permission. Because the state has the easement or the land owners grant access. Same goes for WMA's, WPA's, State and Federal Lands, etc. In the USA you don't need permits to own a shot gun (look at Canada!) We are blessed with lots of freedoms that are not available in most of the world.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks Chuck and I don't mean to disrespect Minnesota people especially hunters. I know you guys are held captive by the liberal big cities. Sort of like Europe. I have not been in Europe either, but many of my close relatives have. They are the ones who told me that in Norway the churches are owned by the government and the pastors paid through the government. Any day of the week there are only people coming to look at the architecture. 
A close friend who I took care of his place while he was gone spent months in France. A French guy who owned a castle bought all his giant Canada geese. Although they were of North Dakota stock the real giant canadas now reside in France. He spent a couple of months there teaching the guys biologist, and gamekeeper how to care for the birds. If you wanted to hunt that man's land you could get on providing you could prove the importance of your ancestry and had the equivalent of $10 in American money for a three month pass. The management for the rich in Europe was the reason for the new North American model. It wasn't all freedom of religion that brought people from Europe to America. Today the liberal tinkerbells with the man buns admire where our ancestors escaped from.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> No doubt Haiti is terrible, but were past that and comparing Europe to the United States.


No we are not.
Haitians are coming TO America, and destroying what they can when here. School children squat and poop on playgrounds, having never used toilets. Ask Floridians. The rest are involved in crime and usual Free Gibs requests.



Plainsman said:


> I have no doubt you like Europe. We have different values hence different views on Europe. I don't like socialism and most of Europe is socialist.


Capitalism has worked so well. The top 1% own more than the other 99%. 
When they lose their bets, as in 2008, they demand the taxpayers Bail Them Out of there will be Martial law, per George Bush, their lackey puppet-



Plainsman said:


> All those vacations and health care some poor working stiff is paying more than his share for some lazy guy or gal, or family. .


The prodcutivity of the worker in Germany, Belgium, et al is far superior to that of the US Worker. 4 h hours days. 
Germany is the EU lifeline in case you didnt know. The worlds greatest engineers, architects and designers.



Plainsman said:


> How much does hunting cost?.


 About $120. Same as most states.



Plainsman said:


> Excluding Switzerland can you take your gun home? Can you use a rifle? .


Yea, they even have their own calibers and everything. Imagine that.



Plainsman said:


> Do you have areas where you can go walk ten thousand acres without getting permission? Can you carry a handgun concealed? .


 Actually yes, but its called hunting, not hiking. Lots of drives, strategically placed hunters, some spot and stalk, or as we pattern deer in America, and bait as well.



Plainsman said:


> What animals can you shoot without paying? .


 All the vermin you like. Badger, raccoon, fox, boar and host of others.



Plainsman said:


> So Mr. Kincade you can keep Europe, I'll take good old US of A. I do think you picked above middle class for your pictures..


 I didnt pick anything, I googled Middle Class and presto.
Keep Europe? Its not mine TO keep. I just have more of an attachment to that which I came from that you.



Plainsman said:


> I'm just not into pony tails, hair buns, and wearing sarongs. Not my lifestyle..


I dont even know what this means. America is redefining metrosexual, with its man crushes, Transgender bathrooms, gay rights and the like. If they try that crap in Poland, Czech Republic, Hungary or former East Germany they are met with Ball bats.



Plainsman said:


> I may be French, Scotch, Norwegian, and Swede, but I am proud to be an American. An American with an X *and* a Y chromosome..


See aboe



Plainsman said:


> Maybe you don't understand that I prefer to pay my own health care, pay for my own house, hunt free and walk free, and hold my head up, rather than the European system. I'll take a little less nose in the air culture for a little more freedom and self respect.


I guess no one in Europe holds their head up then. Klitchko was the reigning HW Champion boxer in the world for the last 15 years, but they all had their heads down. 
Yea Obamacare. Yea Bailouts. OK. M
'Merica


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> Thanks Chuck and I don't mean to disrespect Minnesota people especially hunters. I know you guys are held captive by the liberal big cities. Sort of like Europe. I have not been in Europe either, but many of my close relatives have. They are the ones who told me that in Norway the churches are owned by the government and the pastors paid through the government. Any day of the week there are only people coming to look at the architecture.
> A close friend who I took care of his place while he was gone spent months in France. A French guy who owned a castle bought all his giant Canada geese. Although they were of North Dakota stock the real giant canadas now reside in France. He spent a couple of months there teaching the guys biologist, and gamekeeper how to care for the birds. If you wanted to hunt that man's land you could get on providing you could prove the importance of your ancestry and had the equivalent of $10 in American money for a three month pass. The management for the rich in Europe was the reason for the new North American model. It wasn't all freedom of religion that brought people from Europe to America. Today the liberal tinkerbells with the man buns admire where our ancestors escaped from.


My Brother in Law in Idaho, fined by Fish & Game for daring to cast a line into a stream with his kids. $250. Pay or go to jail
Freedom.

And YES, It was Freedom of Religion that brought our Founders Here.
King Henry and all of that. Imagine that. A Protestant King that banned the Bible for Puritans.
Oh, and Debtors Prisons. More white Irish were enslaved than Blacks in America until 1800. Imagine that. Our Public schools dont like teaching us that, though.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> No we are not.
> Haitians are coming TO America, and destroying what they can when here. School children squat and poop on playgrounds, having never used toilets. Ask Floridians. The rest are involved in crime and usual Free Gibs requests.


I meant we were past arguing about it since we agree. Your a little off the bubble there aren't you?



> Capitalism has worked so well. The top 1% own more than the other 99%.
> When they lose their bets, as in 2008, they demand the taxpayers Bail Them Out of there will be Martial law, per George Bush, their lackey puppet-


Oh so you do like socialism. Well alrighty then. I guess that explains your love for Europe. One of our past members felt the same so he has his hands in the pockets of the Canadian taxpayer.

The European Union is about to fall apart. Greece is a shambles. Great Britan wants to break away from the Union, and now other countries are considering it. To many living by the sweat of the few.

The English people shipped their firearms to Switzerland. As I understand the wealthy English fly on week-ends to Switzerland. If I had to live in Europe it would be Switzerland. I do think they are still pegging elk with the old 6.5 Swede in the north.



> I just have more of an attachment to that which I came from that you.


 That's for sure. 


> My Brother in Law in Idaho, fined by Fish & Game for daring to cast a line into a stream with his kids. $250. Pay or go to jail
> Freedom.


 That has nothing to do with lack of freedom, that was disrespect for the law.



> And YES, It was Freedom of Religion that brought our Founders Here.


 Yes I know that. That's why I said freedom of religion wasn't the only thing.

If you simply want to be angry Kincaid there is nothing I can do to help you there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You and your generation of worthless Boomers have bankrupted the most prosperous nation and worked to destroy it, with diversity, feminism, needless wars for Neo CON interests, Gay rights and cultural marxism.


 I didn't read this before. Your right, and every generation since has accelerated the fall. Days ago I was listening to interviews on the street of a major university. Trump had not given his speech yet and they asked students what they thought of president Trumps state of the union speech. They had the most degrading critique thinking themselves wise, but not know he actually gave no state of the union speech yet.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The sad fact is when we try to help these sh**hole countries (and we do) its probably lucky if one cent out of every dollar ever gets to the intended project. The rest is skimmed off by corruption all throughout the process. The other sad thing is most of these people have been surviving any way they can they have no hesitation in biting the hand that feeds them. They live only for today because that is all they know.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> Oh so you do like socialism. Well alrighty then. I guess that explains your love for Europe. One of our past members felt the same so he has his hands in the pockets of the Canadian taxpayer.


NO, I didnt say that. 
But IF Im going to get screwed, by way of all of the taxes in the USA- FICA, Social Security, Medicare, State, FEd, & Local-that is comparable to taxes in Europe, and they get a Whole LOT More for their taxes than we do.
Germany in the 1930s showed the world how to create an economy-and with no gold and only 10% Military gdp. Thats why he is made a villain. I prefer a commodity backed currency, with NO diversity, a Euro ethnostate as our Founders intended and as it was in 1900, 90% European with strict immigration laws. Diversity is so natural, it has to be forced on us with Federal troops with guns as in the 1950s/60s.



Plainsman said:


> The European Union is about to fall apart. Greece is a shambles. Great Britan wants to break away from the Union, and now other countries are considering it. To many living by the sweat of the few.


Germany and Belgium keep it all afloat. The other states are leeches.
The USA dollar isnt much better than the EU, lost 95% of its purchasing power since 1913 and its all fiat. Tell me more about the strength of our dollar please. Invader Immigrants and Debt are what is bringing the EU down.



Plainsman said:


> The English people shipped their firearms to Switzerland. As I understand the wealthy English fly on week-ends to Switzerland. If I had to live in Europe it would be Switzerland. I do think they are still pegging elk with the old 6.5 Swede in the north.


The same people that push for gun control here, pushed for it there, and incidentally, they arent muslims or christians.



Plainsman said:


> My Brother in Law in Idaho, fined by Fish & Game for daring to cast a line into a stream with his kids. $250. P That has nothing to do with lack of freedom, that was disrespect for the law.


Yea thats right. The Kings Stream and all of that. How dare a man fish with his kids.



Plainsman said:


> Yes I know that. That's why I said freedom of religion wasn't the only thing.



YES, it pretty much WAS the only thing that got our founders to leave England. Debtors prisons hadnt yet come into play at that time on large scale- Penal Laws in Ireland were the beginning- Read on them, fascinating history youre not taught in school. You can correct your statement now.



Plainsman said:


> If you simply want to be angry Kincaid there is nothing I can do to help you there.


If youre not angry, youre not paying attention


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> > You and your generation of worthless Boomers have bankrupted the most prosperous nation and worked to destroy it, with diversity, feminism, needless wars for Neo CON interests, Gay rights and cultural marxism.
> 
> 
> I didn't read this before. Your right, and every generation since has accelerated the fall. Days ago I was listening to interviews on the street of a major university. Trump had not given his speech yet and they asked students what they thought of president Trumps state of the union speech. They had the most degrading critique thinking themselves wise, but not know he actually gave no state of the union speech yet.


Thank you, I guess sometimes I make good sense and have good observations..


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> The English people shipped their firearms to Switzerland. As I understand the wealthy English fly on week-ends to Switzerland. If I had to live in Europe it would be Switzerland. I do think they are still pegging elk with the old 6.5 Swede in the north.


You might want to rethink that. I have been in most of the countries in the EU. Switzerland was by far the most expensive. But then the scenery is awesome.

.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > The English people shipped their firearms to Switzerland. As I understand the wealthy English fly on week-ends to Switzerland. If I had to live in Europe it would be Switzerland. I do think they are still pegging elk with the old 6.5 Swede in the north.
> ...


Yes unfortunately your right. I was thinking more about freedom than money. I guess that's why I defend public land so much also. If it went to the state and was sold as Cruz wanted to do that would turn everything to pay to hunt and I being retired would be screwed.


----------

